# Goju-Ryu - newbie



## gojusi (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi all,

I've just joined the forum, so hi  I've got 5 years worth of experience in Wing Chun, however, i've recently joined a local Goju-Ryu club because the instructor is highly experienced and the lessons seem to be quite realistic. That brings me onto my question: do you find Goju-Ryu realistic? From what i've seen so far, it seems to be a very brutal style of Karate, more-so than Shotokan. Whereas Shotokan might punch and knock out an opponent, Goju-Ryu seems to go that step further and knock them out, then break their arm, or stamp on them, or get them into a submission.

I like Goju-Ryu; it's a lot different than Wing Chun, but it just seems somewhat more of a brutal martial art than I was expecting. I'm not saying that's a bad thing, but is that the universal opinion of Goju-Ryu?

Thanks!


----------



## hoshin1600 (Feb 7, 2017)

Submission? ???
I was with you until you said submission.  Are you saying you are learning ground work?  
Next question,, is what you are learning okinawan goju ryu, goju-kai or something else?


----------



## ShortBridge (Feb 8, 2017)

In my limited exposure to Gojo-Ryu I was very impressed with their power. Certainly has the potential to be brutal.

Not my style, just impressions from a bit of training one weekend.


----------



## Paul_D (Feb 8, 2017)

gojusi said:


> Whereas Shotokan might punch and knock out an opponent, Goju-Ryu seems to go that step further and knock them out, then break their arm, or stamp on them, or get them into a submission.


Breaking the limbs and stamping on unconscious people, so when you say Goju-Ryu is "realistic" you mean in terms of realistically achieving a long prison sentence?


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 8, 2017)

All styles have the techniques that you can use to disable, maim and kill in them. What is different between styles, even within styles, is how they are taught and why they are taught. One sty;le isn't 'more brutal' than another, it depends on the instructor how and what techniques are taught. There is also as Paul says a big  legal issue about 'defending' yourself, different countries have different laws, I believe in the USA laws will differ from state to state. That's something you have to take into consideration when learning a martial art for self defence.


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 8, 2017)

Gotta love the idea that "this seems more brutal/tough guy/makes me feel like the movie-warrior of my fantasies" is so often expressed as being "more realistic"... 

Oh, and I'm not sure the OP will be back to answer, by the way... he seems to have taken offence when I pointed out that his comments on Ninjutsu, being based on being "one of the few people who knows someone who has trained in Ninjutsu for a long time" didn't really mean he was in any position to know anything... and that there were plenty here who actually, not only knew people, but actually trained the art themselves... pity...


----------



## spaced (Feb 23, 2017)

I think by "submission" he means a standing arm or head lock as opposed to a ground based lock (chimora, guiilottene etc).  Whereabouts are you training in Goju Ryu?  I have been training for close to 5 years in Goju Ryu, I love it.


----------



## Buka (Feb 24, 2017)

The first school I ever trained in was "Greek Goju-Ryu' (Yeah, I'm not sure what that means either) It was only seven months, the hour and a half commute by public transportation finally did me in. But I really liked it. Looking back - hard training, good dojo feeling, good people. There was no stomping, f' em up component to it, which I personally have no use for. It was just a good dojo.

I've liked Goju-Ryu ever since.


----------



## donald1 (Feb 24, 2017)

Goju ryu is a great style I hope you enjoy it. But just remember self defense dosnt have to be brutal. Seriously injurying someone is punishable.


----------

